# I got my Myones Custom Regius 7..



## Guitarwizard (Jan 10, 2008)

..and I can't find the goddamn camera!!!    


But I will.. ..someday... ..and there will be a MASSIVE amount of pics, I promise!!  

This axe is the total killer!

But a more detailed review will come with the pics! Probably I'll find it today, so you will see something, hehe...


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hell yeah, I've had my eye on those for a while now, can't wait to see the pics and review.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

but Congrats


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2008)

*wonders what's so custom about it  *


----------



## playstopause (Jan 10, 2008)

For a change :


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2008)

Find it at once! RAUS!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

nikt said:


> *wonders what's so custom about it  *



who knows , that's why we need pictures and more info


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2008)

lol nice, someone gets a mayones


----------



## etohk (Jan 10, 2008)

This thread is a let down...Whats a "Regius"?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

use


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2008)

Pics... pwease?

EDIT: _Mayones_ Guitars & Basses


----------



## etohk (Jan 10, 2008)

Apophis said:


> use



"Internet" eh?


----------



## cyril v (Jan 10, 2008)

something like this







I've been checking out that guitar page for quite sometime now.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Blackmachines-ish. Especially the thin body.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

and starting price is 3340$


----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Very Blackmachines-ish. Especially the thin body.



You don't have any idea what are You talking about  

regius desing is older then whole blackmachine company, and regius as guitar is almost as thick as RG series Ibanez but with a little curved top (at least the one that I've played)


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey guys..
first of all: I'm sorry... no pics yet.. I took my whole house apart to look for the fucking camera, and I even asked my neighbour if he has one, but he wasn't at home....

So I'll at least tell you what it's all about:

It's a Regius, so we have a radiused flame maple top, neck-thru swamp ash body, 7-piece maple/wenge/amazaque neck, gaboon ebony fingerboard, a profiled back abut as thick as an rg, 7strings, sperzel locking tuners & security locks.

Besides that, mine has a Evolution7 in the bridge, an Air Norton 7 in the neck, a push pull pot for coil splitting, my name as a mother of pearl inlay on the 12th fret and chrome hardware...

I know there are a few polish guys here telling bad things about this guitars... I don't know what they're talking about. I played several old and new UV's, and I have been die hard UV fan...

Until now. I think it's worth each cent... as it's part of an endorsement deal for me, it is even more.. (No, I'm not getting paid to talk good things about this here. I still payd pretty much for the guitar. But I think they're worth supporting.)

and again.. sorry for the missing pics...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

can we ask how much you paid for that?? , cause as a custom guitar doesn't really have many custom features.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes that's true. But I wouldn't like any other feautures so it's perfect for me.

Me and our bassist both play Mayones now. He's got a kickass Patriot 5-String.

I'm sorry I can't tell you what I paid. I sure didn't pay the whole 3400$ (Did you know that the list price in Switzerland is 3800$?). 
I also didn't just get a 10 or 20% discount, but I also did'nt get it for free, or get even paid for it. We're a pretty unfamous band, so it's cool anyways to be on their website and stuff.. (Before someone asks: No, we aren't there yet.. Photoshooting is on sunday, so I'll have the pics at least then...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats anyway, post endorsement pics as soon as possible


----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2008)

I really have a feeling sometimes that there are no other mayo users then endorsers and sinner on this world


----------



## Apophis (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 10, 2008)

i've been GASing for a setius 7 ever since i first saw one.
i can't wait for the pics.

congratulations on your guitar and endorsement.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, congratulations.  Post pics when you get around to it


nikt said:


> You don't have any idea what are You talking about
> 
> regius desing is older then whole blackmachine company, and regius as guitar is almost as thick as RG series Ibanez but with a little curved top (at least the one that I've played)



 

Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with these.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ParkerGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

how much is it for a 7?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome, can't wait to see this 

I really wanted an Element when they had the prototypes that Dan used for Scarsick...was in email contact with both the band and Mayones guys on when they were taking orders so i could be first, didn't happen in the end.

Congrats on the endorsement aswell dude!


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

Maynoes they aint no pics in here  *Jeff foxworthy*


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> and starting price is 3340$





myones alot of money [/jefffoxworthy]


----------



## ParkerGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

thats not that pricey, i think its pretty reasonable. Significantly cheaper than quite a few of my guitars. i think i might grab one! what is the turnaround time for custom work?

I guess my only other question is do they make em with a trem and do they have a conical fretboard radius


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> myones alot of money [/jefffoxworthy]



beat ya


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 11, 2008)

ParkerGuy said:


> thats not that pricey, i think its pretty reasonable. Significantly cheaper than quite a few of my guitars. i think i might grab one! what is the turnaround time for custom work?
> 
> I guess my only other question is do they make em with a trem and do they have a conical fretboard radius



For mine, they said 3 months but it turned out to be 4 monthis in the end.
The Regius can't be done with a trem, but you could order a Setius.

I don't really understand what you mean with "conical", but the fretboard has about the same radius as an UV or a RG to me. Although the neck is thicker, and the string spacing is a little wider.. Not Schecter-wide, but more like a Strat with another String I would say....


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> beat ya






.......your mom beat me










off












with her back hair


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 11, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> .......your mom beat me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm.


----------



## gothmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah i was actually interested at one point to get my band endorsed by this company but even if they gave endorsees 50% off i wouldnt be able to afford the guitar lol

plus shipping to canada eeeeesh

but congrats man! cant wait to see more pics of this beast!


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 11, 2008)

Right on man! I love my Setius.
Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Setius 7's are really really nice. I suspect I'll have one someday.....


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> For mine, they said 3 months but it turned out to be 4 monthis in the end.
> The Regius can't be done with a trem, but you could order a Setius.
> 
> I don't really understand what you mean with "conical", but the fretboard has about the same radius as an UV or a RG to me. Although the neck is thicker, and the string spacing is a little wider.. Not Schecter-wide, but more like a Strat with another String I would say....



That's the beauty of Mayones Custom Shop - almost no options avaliable, if you want to change something, you will hear - No we can't do that, order other model with those features, but if any has them, sorry we can't do what you want


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude, they never said they do full custom work. 
You can just "customize" the existing models.

Actually it's the same with Blackmachine guitars, Hufschmid, Halo, and so on.... So that's nothing special.

You're not going to find a real custom shop which is going to build you what ever you want, where you pay only 3400$ for such a guitar. 
That's going to be MUCH more expensive, unless you go to something like Ran guitars, but they suck in my opinion.

Stop comparing apples with oranges...


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2008)

changing body wood from ash to mahogany is impossible for them  so please don't compare it to blackmachine

also 3,8K $ is what I was quoted for custom shop ESP based on SC model

ESP>mayo


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Dude, they never said they do full custom work.
> You can just "customize" the existing models.
> 
> Actually it's the same with Blackmachine guitars, Hufschmid, Halo, and so on.... So that's nothing special.
> ...



I can build total custom with easy, Mike Sherman also etc... so you really don't know what are you talking about, sorry  

... and you are saying Ran is worse than Mayones  please ......


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> I can build total custom with easy, Mike Sherman also etc... so you really don't know what are you talking about, sorry
> 
> ... and you are saying Ran is worse than Mayones  please ......



Yeah, I have a custom 7 being build in the Czech Republic by a very experienced luthier who does great stuff, it's going to cost me around 1100 so...


----------



## ParkerGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

a conical fretboard radius is the actual term for "compound radius"

All it means is that the radius increases gradually from nut to bridge for the same action on the first fret all the way to the 24th fret.

I wish more people offered, it. its been such a deal breaker so many times.


----------



## gothmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

i never thought of Mayones as a custom shop

i think the guitars look wicked cool and if i had the funds i would totally get one

their options are in regards to what pickups and how many

i dont think they are going for being a total custom shop

again cant wait to them pics man!

greetings from Canada!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> ...
> and again.. sorry for the missing pics...



You have 24 hours, or this thread will self-destruct.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 11, 2008)

ParkerGuy said:


> a conical fretboard radius is the actual term for "compound radius"
> 
> All it means is that the radius increases gradually from nut to bridge for the same action on the first fret all the way to the 24th fret.
> 
> I wish more people offered, it. its been such a deal breaker so many times.



My custom is going to have that too. I've heard it called compound radius more often though. It's 16"->20" because I like it flat.


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2008)

I still see no Mayones pics.


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2008)

[sign]




[/sign]


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> [sign]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sign]



 Yay, we have "real Mayo" pics now! Thanks Dave! For some reason I thought it would have more strings than that.... hmmm....


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> [sign]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sign]



 Worth quoting again. +1


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> [sign]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sign]



Damnit Dave you beat me


----------



## ParkerGuy (Jan 11, 2008)

its surely called compound more often, but its actually an incorrect term because its actually a segment of a cone instead of multiple radii. I like a 10-16, not too flat not too round. 

I think its common knowledge now that a conical radius is better because you dont have fret out or dead spots, so i think every guitar builder should use it because its builds a supremely better instrument. 

it makes no sense to leave it out, i dont think i could really play any other type of neck unless it were dead flat. because then it dosnt matter


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok guys... still couldn't find the camera..

My brither has a pretty decent one on his mobile, I'll take some with it...
30 minutes, stay tuned


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

2 minutes left.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 11, 2008)

Here we go. Shitty quality, I know. It looks way more impressive in real. I'll make betters when I find my fucking camera..

View attachment 6265

View attachment 6266

View attachment 6267

View attachment 6268

View attachment 6269


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

"Invalid attachment".


-11 minutes.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 11, 2008)

Better? damn I'm getting mad..


----------



## playstopause (Jan 11, 2008)

She looks glorious...










... I guess. Now on to better pics. 





















... Just f*ckin' with ya.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 11, 2008)

That mayonesa looks nice


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Sinner (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> I really have a feeling sometimes that there are no other mayo users then endorsers and sinner on this world



Thank you my friend



Metaljim said:


> Right on man! I love my Setius.
> Can't wait for the pics.



would you like to have another one?

*Guitarwizard* congrats mate.. it does looks really nice and i do really like regius shape but i will never ever deal with them any again... it is like pain in the ass


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2008)

so the only thing that is custom on this one, is the inlay then :/


----------



## Sinner (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> so the only thing that is custom on this one, is the inlay then :/



at least they said "yes"


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Dude, they never said they do full custom work.
> You can just "customize" the existing models.
> 
> Actually it's the same with Blackmachine guitars, Hufschmid, Halo, and so on.... So that's nothing special.
> ...






nikt said:


> changing body wood from ash to mahogany is impossible for them  so please don't compare it to blackmachine
> 
> also 3,8K $ is what I was quoted for custom shop ESP based on SC model
> 
> ESP>mayo



I think arguing with an endorsee about the guitar company he's signed with is a little obnoxious.


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude I've played more Mayo guitars in my life than he probably ever seen. 

also I've was dealing with then in the past
2 times wanted to order custom regius ,and 1 time ordered a baritone Signum that should be made in 2 months. afted that time I've send them e-mail asking what is happening and they wrote that they were all the time waiting for my final decision  so pissed wrote, "yes You can make it" but some dude said that they are prepering musicmesse models and can't take my order and I will have to wait 6months

it's common that You are mailing with one person in the company, You're ready to make and order and other person is taking it and send You email "sorry we can't make it that way"


I've got bunch of old mails on my HDD with their bullshit so please don't make me laugh

also not to be hars to thread starter but mayo have opinion in Poland like Krank in USA about their endorsment policy


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2008)

we really know what we're talking about saying about Mayones, so sorry, but this is all true


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> also not to be hars to thread starter but mayo have opinion in Poland like Krank in USA about their endorsment policy



People play guitars they actually like hidden behind the Mayo's?


----------



## gothmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

looks pretty sweet man


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2008)

nikt said:


> *Dude I've played more Mayo guitars in my life than he probably ever seen. *
> 
> also I've was dealing with then in the past
> 2 times wanted to order custom regius ,and 1 time ordered a baritone Signum that should be made in 2 months. afted that time I've send them e-mail asking what is happening and they wrote that they were all the time waiting for my final decision  so pissed wrote, "yes You can make it" but some dude said that they are prepering musicmesse models and can't take my order and I will have to wait 6months
> ...



Man your posts have been full of loss lately Nikt. You can stop being such an elitist all the time and talking down to people. If your experience gives you worthwhile insight, cool, but you don't need to attach the attitude with it. 

If he got endorsed by Mayones, that's awesome. It's ridiculous to demean it and bring up Krank. Why not just be direct and say "hah you're not even a good guitarist, Mayones will endorse _anybody_, fuck you". Because that's what you really mean when you say shit like that. Personally, as a guitarist in band myself, I think it's awesome that he got endorsed and got a custom shop guitar made for him. That's something I personally would love to happen to me, I'm hopefully someday it will.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 12, 2008)

well, I for one, definitely wouldnt mind a Krank endorsement, since I have none atm. And I think a lot of people are in that boat. Sure a Bogner endorsement is better, but who would mind free (or reduced cost) halfstacks?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 12, 2008)

id rather pay for something thats not krank


----------



## nikt (Jan 12, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Man your posts have been full of loss lately Nikt. You can stop being such an elitist all the time and talking down to people. If your experience gives you worthwhile insight, cool, but you don't need to attach the attitude with it.


I'm learning hard from you Nick.



zimbloth said:


> If he got endorsed by Mayones, that's awesome. It's ridiculous to demean it and bring up Krank. Why not just be direct and say "hah you're not even a good guitarist, Mayones will endorse _anybody_, fuck you". Because that's what you really mean when you say shit like that. Personally, as a guitarist in band myself, I think it's awesome that he got endorsed and got a custom shop guitar made for him. That's something I personally would love to happen to me, I'm hopefully someday it will.



Please don't put word in my mouth that I didn't said or wrote. You know nothing about Mayo and their opinion in Poland, and this is not first time I wrote what I wrote,so all the "he endrosee so.." is not going to change what I think about them as company


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jan 12, 2008)

Geesus, I didn't suspect that my single post is going to bring up such a huge debate.  

First of all I want to say something to the polish guys:

I don't know what happend to you, or what kind of bad experiences you guys had with mayones.
I also do not know anything about the policy that Mayo has in Poland,
as an endorser I am probably getting treated diffrent, though.

But what I do know is that you guys have a kind of language which is quite pissing me off. 
I don't know if you always have that "I-am-better-than-you-and-you-have-no-idea-bout-everything" thing going, but if you do so, then it's no wonder that Mayo isn't caring about you.

The whole "Are-these-guitars-good-or-not" debate is stupid nonsense.
You'll play your guitars, I'll play mine. 
Probably I wouldn't play Mayo if I would have to pay the full price.
Probably I also have no idea about guitars, am a stupid piece of shit and am just not getting how shitty these guitars are.
But this still wouldn't allow you to talk like a little girl that lost her toy.

Although it's still a fact that Mayo IS NOT a customshop, it's a guitar company which is allowing you to CUSTOMIZE your chosen model.
Having this in mind, we can also see that saying "ESP custom shop is better than Mayo because tey'll make me a mahogany body instead of blabla"
is pure f*cking bullshit.

Sorry if I offensed somebody, but this whole thing is just unneccessary...
Regards


----------



## budda (Jan 12, 2008)

drama: that thing the internet is good for!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

noodles said:


> [sign]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Congrats, by the way.


----------



## nikt (Jan 12, 2008)

I will try to explain what I was all about. This is going to be also my last post in this thread so sorry for off topic.

I was very curious about Your new Regius as I&#8217;m in love with this design since first day that I saw it. But after all my bad experience with Mayo (more about it later), I was also curious why did You choose them and what was not stock about Your guitar as I know how many problems they are making with any changes to the stock model. I would love to know how easy or hard was the ordering process for You and all the details all Your thoughts about them, like with every other guitar maker that I&#8217;m reading about on this page.

I&#8217;m not a type of ass kisser so I&#8217;ve put my two cents to the Mayo thread as I don&#8217;t think they worth the money they are asking and I&#8217;ve pointed that I&#8217;ve played many of their instruments and owned, because this is fact and I know what to expect from their guitars, and many of them had flaws in finish or were basically a dead wood guitars. Mayo isn&#8217;t popular brand over ss.org and not many people had chance to play their instruments. Also writing what so pissed Nick is common, he uses it all the time&#8230; &#8220;I know better cause I had probably 70, 7 string guitars in the past so my experience is more valuable then Yours&#8221;, even Noodles used this argument in our last talk about ESP B7 nut width, so this is not me only doing it. Sorry if someone read it wrong like Zimbloth. I haven&#8217;t got bad intentions.

From my contacts with Mayones I can say only that they don&#8217;t know what they are doing. Changing body wood is impossible for them cause &#8220;it changes design of the guitar and they can&#8217;t cut it with CNC&#8221;, making baritone 7 is impossible cause they don&#8217;t have Sperzels with such a big holes to carry heavier gauge strings (what is nonsense cause I wanted to order baritone to use light gauge string not heavy, and even if I would You can order Sperzels with bigger holes). And list goes on and on. The problems with ordering my baritone Signum that I wrote earlier&#8230;

Policy of Mayo is long topic. Using name of famous polish luthier Adrian Pierozak to promote their guitars. He suppose to be main designer of Regius. I&#8217;m supplying him with guitar parts for his workshop and he denied that he ever made something with them. I don&#8217;t think that Nick should also be pissed about what I wrote about endorsers. Why bashing KRANK is a good thing over here and saying truth is suppose to be a bad thing?? That wasn&#8217;t personal attack to You as a thread starter and endorsee. That&#8217;s pure bullshit from Nick. I don&#8217;t know Your bands name, haven&#8217;t heard Your music, I&#8217;m not working for mayo why should I judge do You deserve something or not?? You&#8217;ve got guitar that You are happy with, that&#8217;s great. 20 other people in this time will have to change their curved necks in this time in Poland but You will not hear about it on ss.org.

More about policy?? Mayo is probably only company that I know that don&#8217;t care ,are their endorsees are using other brands gear. Krzysztof Misiak is the best example. Nergal?? He sold his Mayones guitars some time ago and he&#8217;s endorsed with Dean and ESP, still on mayo website as a mayo player. That&#8217;s lying IMO.

You wrote something how they thread endorsers. Ask Sinner why they made him Setius with custom option (binding) and didn&#8217;t want to do the same thing for Raven from Sainc. Why Sinners Setius doesn&#8217;t have flame maple top?? He order it ,but have a thin 1mm fornir instead. On over 2k $ custom. Why they fucked up his headstock cup and few other things??

So if I&#8217;m doing something wrong by saying facts then please tell me about it. I prefer to talk about some things like this, so other members don&#8217;t have to be surprised in the future.

Also I&#8217;m glad that You&#8217;re happy with Your Regius. I know few people that wouldn&#8217;t change their mayo to anything else, and I think that their guitars are godlike. Jaroslaw Smietana signature model Virtuoso is one of best sounding guitars I&#8217;ve heard in my life.EVER!!! But with company charging 2-3k $ I&#8217;m expecting some quality ,not lottery &#8220;my guitar will be cool or luthier had a bad day and I will have just bad luck with this order&#8221;.


Also Zimbloth this is not first time You&#8217;re picking on me. If You have something to say, want to talk about something or just bash me please PM me with this, not only throw some stupid sentences here and there and not respond to what I&#8217;m writing about them. Also please respect others opinion and experience. Your sentence &#8220;no Ibby is worth more then 1,5k $&#8221; about Ortiz LACS is still my favourite blank statement of all times.

/end


----------



## Apophis (Jan 12, 2008)

Guitarwizard said:


> Geesus, I didn't suspect that my single post is going to bring up such a huge debate.
> 
> First of all I want to say something to the polish guys:
> 
> ...




I have to say few words, cause I'm one of those "polish guys"

You must be really unhappy with my opinions, but it's my opinions based on my experience, so at least you should respect them. I don't want and don't need you to accept them or so, cause like everybody you have right and HAVE to have your opinions, and that is ok for everyone.

You're saying that my language is wrong, cause I think that _"I-am-better-than-you-and-you-have-no-idea-bout-everything"_. If you will be on this board longer you will know that is bullshit. About Mayones quallity I know something cause in our workshop we always have to replace bad necks from Mayones guitars. 

Also you have said that _"Although it's still a fact that Mayo IS NOT a customshop, it's a guitar company which is allowing you to CUSTOMIZE your chosen model." _ That's truth it's not real custom shop and you forgot to said that only options avaliable in Regius model are color, finish (gothic or gloss) custom inlays, other pickups and LED markers. That's all.

You also have said that is impossible to buy/made total custom guitar with price you paid for yours and I said that you have no idea what are you talking about, cause it's true. With that money every polish luthier can do that, Mike Sherman, ESP, Carvin (even if whole options aren't avaliable) etc can do that.

You also said that _"Probably I also have no idea about guitars, am a stupid piece of shit and am just not getting how shitty these guitars are."_ I never said something like that, it's you wrong interpretation. I don't even know you. Read my post, did I ever say something like that or I said that your guitar is a piece of shit.

You like your guitar, it's great for you, I'm really happy with that. You are this guitar user, not me, but from my experience is little different. 
I wish you all the best.


Ending I give another example how Mayones works....

As many of you remember I started a thread about Huge Frets made by Sintoms. I wanted them and I started trying to buy them. I contacted with them and Sintoms told me that Mayones is their polish official distributor. So I contacted with Mayones, and they told me that those frets aren't avaliable, cause Sintoms doesn't even made such big frets  So I contacted with with Sintoms once again and they were really pissed of by Mayones. They told me to wait few days and they will contact me again. After 3 days I recieved mail from Sintoms - they spoke with Mayones and those frets will be avaliable with next order made by Mayones cause Sintoms will add few packages of those frets for me, even if Mayones won't order them.
So I contacted Mayones once again and asked them about those frets and future order from Sintoms. They told me - yes, that's true we're waiting for package from Sintoms, but those frets you're talking about aren't avaliable, cause Sintoms doesn't make them"  
So how it's possible that official distributor even don't know what they distribute
Now I'm waiting, I hope those frets will be avaliable ....

Another thing about frets from Mayones...
Once I wanted to buy stainless frets from them and asked them about sizes they have, the answer was, they have small, medium and big. So I asked them about measurements of that frets (*height etc) and they told me they don't have a tool to make such measurements  

THE END


----------



## Sinner (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I'm also one of this rude polish guys 

so i do have an setius model from them, which is custom shop sort of thing... the price I've paid is 5400 polish zloty, when the standard model was 2400 then...

so I received truly great playing guitar with dirty flaws on the binding, Korean TOM bridge (schaller hardware in description sheet), birds eye maple top on headstock without eyes, 1 mm maple top (the guy from gitara.pl have the proper one, but he have the standard model!!!)... the thing about Raven from Sainc is also truth, which is insane, as hi is mayo endorser for goodness sake!

I'm not going into the issues with you guys, I do really happy with playability of my setius, and i don't have any technical problems with mine, but the finish on my custom is just bad as fuck for this price, after all that is double of standard quote...

the pict's;

Korean TOM in $2k custom shop guitar






awsome birds eye maple













maple top (1mm!!!!)





custom goes off axis





flaws


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 12, 2008)

ouch!


----------



## Jerich (Jan 12, 2008)

after playing gregs from paradise Lost i feel they are really nice guitars...But in his case when they have EMG's in them they must not sustain well acoustically...how resonant is yours? and yes greg is left handed...so playing it left handed it felt just as good as playing it right handed would be action was awesome..and craftsmanship was stellar!! but the price MMm..to rich i think! who is odis )(*&&^ or another on the 12th fret?








Gregs..6'


----------



## ryandcalvert (May 11, 2009)

so this is my custom Regius 7. Mine came with a Piezo and blend pot. The guitar doesnt have a tone pot just volume and the blend.

This is probly the best playing 7 string I've owned. hope this helps people. let me know if yall have questions.


----------



## shredfreak (May 11, 2009)

Doesn't look too bad although i've never been tempted for a mayones. I've always been more tempted to go for carvin when it comes to customizing a base model.

As for endorsements...
I know people that can clear out venue's with their epic tone & skills that are mayones endorsees. So i'm not too sure what to think of that company honestly


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 11, 2009)

ryandcalvert said:


> so this is my custom Regius 7. Mine came with a Piezo and blend pot. The guitar doesnt have a tone pot just volume and the blend.
> 
> This is probly the best playing 7 string I've owned. hope this helps people. let me know if yall have questions.



Is it me or is the top (right hand) stripe in the neck off center/angled on the body?


----------

